# Hoje no Porto



## nuvens365 (13 Out 2015 às 00:38)

Ola!

Não costumo postar muito por aqui, mas hoje resolvi trazer até vocês duas vistas minhas sobre o fim de tarde espectacular que esteve no Porto:




Sunset Porto by Alexandre Pontes, on Flickr




Sunset Porto by Alexandre Pontes, on Flickr

Comecei um projecto fotográfico de 365 dias sobre nuvens, inspirado em outros semelhantes. Se quiserem dar-me o prazer da vossa companhia, os links estão abaixo. Espero que gostem!

Obrigado,
Alexandre

http://www.nuvens365.com
https://www.facebook.com/nuvens365


----------



## João Pedro (13 Out 2015 às 19:29)

Temos por aqui mais aficionado de nuvens estou a ver! 
Parabéns pelas fotos, estão belíssimas, e pelo projeto, sem dúvida muito interessante e que irei acompanhar certamente.


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2015 às 14:48)

Excelentes fotos, a captar bem o lado fotogénico do Porto.


----------



## nuvens365 (17 Out 2015 às 10:40)

Olá!

Obrigado a todos pelas palavras e pelos incentivos!
Hoje o dia promete! 

Um abraço!


----------



## nuvens365 (24 Out 2015 às 02:34)

Olá mais uma vez, cá estou eu de novo!

Sexta-feira, vou a sair do trabalho. Felizmente tinha levado a máquina comigo. Olho para cima a pensar o que hei-de fotografar como nuvem do dia para o projeto e dou de caras com este espetáculo da natureza.




IMG_8666.jpg by Alexandre Pontes, on Flickr



IMG_8647.jpg by Alexandre Pontes, on Flickr



Sunset Porto 23Oct2015 by Alexandre Pontes, on Flickr



IMG_8674.jpg by Alexandre Pontes, on Flickr



IMG_8671.jpg by Alexandre Pontes, on Flickr



IMG_8652.jpg by Alexandre Pontes, on Flickr



IMG_8689.jpg by Alexandre Pontes, on Flickr



IMG_8681.jpg by Alexandre Pontes, on Flickr

Como sempre, mais novidades aqui!
Espero que gostem!


----------

